# Starting a journey



## innatelogic (Jan 26, 2014)

Hello, I'm just getting into making coffee and I'm loving it. I got a really old Gaggia Classic from ebay in great condition and its grown from there. Looking to get a decent grinder soon because cracking out shot after shot with my porlex mini can be slow!

I'm really keen on doing things myself somewhat cheaply and this forum seems like a good place to get the know-how on teasing out the highest levels of performance from any gear.

I made my own knockbox out of some old shelving that I should get round to posting photos of some time.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hello and welcome

lets see a pic of this knockbox and intrigued !

re grinder , what's budget and size can you accommodate .

Ten posts will access to the sales thread and the wanted threads which may be of use for you .

Ask questions , enjoy the forum .


----------



## innatelogic (Jan 26, 2014)

Hello mrboots,

Size I'm in the process of estimating. I can take something a little taller than a classic. I'd probably remove any hopper though. Budget... depends on how work pans out this week. If I can get a 2nd hand grinder with good resale value then I could stretch to £200, so I'm almost in Mazzer SJ territory.

Photos later.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

innatelogic said:


> Hello mrboots,
> 
> Size I'm in the process of estimating. I can take something a little taller than a classic. I'd probably remove any hopper though. Budget... depends on how work pans out this week. If I can get a 2nd hand grinder with good resale value then I could stretch to £200, so I'm almost in Mazzer SJ territory.
> 
> Photos later.


You might pick up bargain on gumtree on eBay if your lucky , but depends on condition etc.

Good reconditioned grinders go for a little more, mazzer mini doser might begin that price range also .

When you have enough posts drop a guy called coffeechap on here a pm . He recondtions and sells gridner and his stuff is high quality .

SJ would be a great grinder and a massive step up In ease of use and up quality from a porlex .


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, innatelogic. Admire your DIY approach to building your own knockbox - very sensible.


----------

